# Trim dressing recommendations



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Thinking about Carpro Perl or the new Sonax one but open to other options


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Perl is fine but doesn't last that long, go for DLUX instead, much better durability:thumb:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

What's the durability on Deluxe ?


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

auto finesse revive for me, lasts a good few washes before it needs a top up


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Are these dressings silicone based so spread all over the place like silicone spray or do they have a different non smear content?
I was weary about C1.5 & the likes of incaseof smearing but I have used C1.5 & that is good though I wouldn't use it on everyday valeting as that would cost a fortune!

I was also thinking what is best & easiest to use on interior plastics to give a natural but fresh look but without the silicone grease?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been using the Sonax Xtreme Plastic Restorer Gel a lot lately and it's pretty good, a little goes a long way.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

andystevens said:


> I was also thinking what is best & easiest to use on interior plastics to give a natural but fresh look but without the silicone grease?


Poorboys Natural Look Dressing or Espuma Dasheen :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the natural look from poorboys can also be used on exterior trim. don't know if it lasts very long.
interior trim I'd go for 303 aerospace. OR, don't shoot me, but I've been using TW ICE interior and it does miracels on interioir trim and vinyl and even leather. I'm very pleased by it. my interior looks like brand new and the car is 7 years old and was neglected by the previous owner... and it has a nice smell too.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Kleers Rubber and plastic cleaner or 303 aerospace protectant


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

For interior trim I have switched from AG vinyl and rubber to Autosmart Finish. In my experience, the AS Finish gives a more matt finish on the dash, smells better AND is way more economical.

For exterior trim I use AS Highstyle, which again is far more economical than the Megs Endurance I used to use on the tyres.

For more lasting treatment of some exterior trim, I have Gtechniq C4 in my arsenal.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq T1. Easy to apply and is dry to the touch. Beads really well and lasts through many washes for the need to reapply. Great product.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Valet pro Dionysus Trim Glitz is doing a good job for me right now.:thumb:


----------



## Kleers-Caroline (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's some information on our Kleers The Rubber And Plastic Trim Dressing - A little goes a very long way with this product 

http://www.kleers.co.uk/exterior-products/the-rubber-plastic-trim-dressing

Lots of reviews in our Manufacturers section too but here's one ..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303180

If you'd like any more information just ask!
Caroline


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

PERL or DLUX. Two cracker products. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

CarPro Perl
AG Bumper Care
CG New Look


----------



## SuperjohnG (Nov 8, 2012)

I recently got AF revive, seems pretty good, made all the trim look nice and new. Although I have no previous comparison other than good old "back to black" from years ago.


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

Kenny Powers said:


> For interior trim I have switched from AG vinyl and rubber to Autosmart Finish. In my experience, the AS Finish gives a more matt finish on the dash, smells better AND is way more economical.
> 
> For exterior trim I use AS Highstyle, which again is far more economical than the Megs Endurance I used to use on the tyres.
> 
> For more lasting treatment of some exterior trim, I have Gtechniq C4 in my arsenal.


Seconded, two great products. Autosmart Tango is also a very good dressing, and they do several others as well depending on your exact usage requirements.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

I tried NLD on the exterior trim of my Ford Focus but after a heavy rain I noticed streaks on the trim where it was washing off. I applied it after a APC clean (if ive applied it wrong please correct me)


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

c j h said:


> auto finesse revive for me, lasts a good few washes before it needs a top up


Got to admit, I love this! :wave:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Just ordered Carpro Perl to dress will clean with Surfex HD before hand. See how it goes


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

How did you get on with the Perl? Has anyone tried this diluted as an interior dressing as I believe you can do this? If thi works it makes it very versatile, tyre, trim and interior dressing all in one..


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

hephillips said:


> How did you get on with the Perl? Has anyone tried this diluted as an interior dressing as I believe you can do this? If thi works it makes it very versatile, tyre, trim and interior dressing all in one..


I've not really had a chance to use the Perl yet mate hopefully get a chance at the weekend


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> PERL or DLUX. Two cracker products. :thumb:


Loving Perl; a fantastic multi use product


----------

